# Valve guides in 400 H.O #16 heads, another stone in the shoe



## fredyG (Apr 18, 2012)

In the difficult road to restration you always need to investigate, search, ask for advise and get desesperate well... were in the world I can buy valve guides for my 68 400 H.O #16 head-ache. (Sealed Power ZVG5002 in Sumitt??) only exhaust, but the same guide be good for V6-V8s and a dozen more engines?? There is a photo of my guides. Thanks


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Factory iron heads don't have replaceable guides. To install new guides, the guides are purchased by ID/OD and the head is machined to take the new guides. That means machining off the existing guide bosses and pressing in the new bronze guides. The existing guides can also be reamed for "K-Liners" which are much thinner than "normal" bronze guides.

Yes, the guides are universal for a wide range of engines, and are then trimmed to length to fit your heads, along with the heads being machined to accept the guides. This isn't something you can do at home...

Lars


----------

